

Ask HN: front-end news? - geuis

I'm a front-end junkie. Anyone have a good list of constantly updated sites specifically about javascript, html, and css?<p>I read Ajaxian daily, but they don't update enough. Readwriteweb is good, but doesn't focus enough on just the things I care about.<p>I'm subscribed to John Resig and a few other's blogs, but its just not nearly enough.<p>Any additional recommendations?
======
mikeyur
I'm a fan of Net Tuts - <http://net.tutsplus.com/> \- also the ThemeForest
blog - <http://blog.themeforest.net>

They do a lot of jQuery tutorials.

------
sbaronnet
my google reader JS subscription :

[http://www.google.com/reader/shared/user%2F15326952957925465...](http://www.google.com/reader/shared/user%2F15326952957925465760%2Flabel%2Fjs)

